#  > Islam >  > Koran >  voor t eerst koran lezen..

## Femke

Ik wil graag (stukken uit) de koran lezen. Kan iemand mij vertellen wat een goede/mooie Nederlandse vertaling is? Zijn daar nog grote verschillen tussen?

En wat vinden jullie de mooiste teksten/delen uit de Koran?? (nu nog even geen tijd om m helemaal te lezen, dus wil graag daarmee beginnen)

Dankje! 

Femke

----------


## Marocaantje

> _Geplaatst door Femke_ 
> *Ik wil graag (stukken uit) de koran lezen. Kan iemand mij vertellen wat een goede/mooie Nederlandse vertaling is? Zijn daar nog grote verschillen tussen?
> 
> En wat vinden jullie de mooiste teksten/delen uit de Koran?? (nu nog even geen tijd om m helemaal te lezen, dus wil graag daarmee beginnen)
> 
> Dankje! 
> 
> Femke*



Hey Femke,

Ik vind het fijn om te horen dat je de Heilige Koran wilt lezen. (Ik neem aan dat je niet-moslima bent).

Hier een paar sites waar je de Heilige Koran (in 't Nederlands) kunt lezen:  

http://www.euzubillahiminesseytanirr...anirrahim.com/

http://www.islamicity.com/QuranSearch/
(rechts klikken op een vers die je wilt hebben, en dan op 'go' klikken. Je krijgt dan het vers te zien in het Engels en eronder in het Arabisch. 

http://www.theholybook.org/index_d.html

InchaAllaah (Als God het Wilt) zul je hier genoeg aan hebben, anders hoor ik het wel van je.

Met Vriendelijke Groeten,

Marocaantje

----------


## Femke

Hee Marocaantje,

Dankjewel!!! Ik heb al een paar stukken gelezen. Deze week best druk met school, maar ga komend weekend zeker verder lezen.  :Smilie:  Alleen de eerste site doet t niet bij mij, is de link niet helemaal goed op de site gekomen ofzo?

Groetjes, 

Femke

----------


## Marocaantje

Hey Femke,

Graag gedaan hoor.

Met mijn eerste link is er inderdaad wat verkeerd gegaan.

Hier heb je het nog een keer: 

euzubillahiminesseytanirracimbismillahirrahmanirra him

Je moet gewoon 'www' ervoor doen, en erachter '.com' 

Als ik het voluit probeer te typen, dan gaat er iets mis. Dus misschien dat het zo wel lukt. 

Ik hoop dat ie het nu wel wilt doen ;-)

Groeten,

Marocaantje

----------


## napoleon

> _Geplaatst door Femke_ 
> *Ik wil graag (stukken uit) de koran lezen. Kan iemand mij vertellen wat een goede/mooie Nederlandse vertaling is? Zijn daar nog grote verschillen tussen?
> 
> En wat vinden jullie de mooiste teksten/delen uit de Koran?? (nu nog even geen tijd om m helemaal te lezen, dus wil graag daarmee beginnen)
> 
> Dankje! 
> 
> Femke*


Bedenk wel dat een "vertaling" van de koran niet erkent wordt als de echte koran. 
Je kan eigenlijk niet spreken van "de vertaling" van de koran maar meer van de "interpetatie" van de vertaler. 
Wil je de koran in zijn zuiverste vorm lezen dan zou dat eigenlijk in het Arabisch moeten. 
Dit is omdat bij vertalingen er woorden of zinnen heel anders uitgelegt kunnen worden die heel anders worden bedoelt in het Arabisch. 
Er zijn arabische woorden die heel veel verschillende betekenissen kunnen hebben zoals b.v het oord "ouktoul".Dit kan vertaald worden als doden of strijden. De ene vertaler kiest voor doden en de andere voor strijden terwijl het dus twee compleet verschillende betekenissen zijn.

----------


## Arameer

hallo femke, 

Mag ik vragen waarom je de koran wilt lezen?

----------


## Femke

Hallo, 

_Marocaantje_ : nu doet ie het wel!!  :Smilie: 

_Napoleon_ : Ik heb al eerder gehoord dat er verschillende interpretaties zijn. Helaas kan ik geen Arabisch lezen, dus moet ik het met een Nederlandse "interpretatie" doen. 

_Arameer_ : ik ben christelijk (protestants). De Koran wil ik lezen, omdat ik hier al allerlei dingen over gehoord heb (van heel negatief tot heel positief), en deze nu eens zelf wil lezen. Heb bijv. pas een imam heel mooi horen vertellen over zijn geloof en wil er meer van weten. 

De kritiek van die site vind ik niet eerlijk. Er wordt heel eenzijdig over de Islam/Koran geschreven. Op het 1e gezicht dan, ik heb pas kleine stukjes gelezen van de website en de Koran. 
Ik heb best kritiek op sommige (!!) moslims. En er zijn vast ook Koranteksten waar ik het niet mee eens ben. Maar datzelfde geldt voor christenen en de Bijbel. Met zowel de Bijbel als de Koran worden goede n slechte dingen gedaan. Jammer dat de website niets van de mooie kanten laat zien. Zo geeft hij een erg vertekend beeld. Alsof iedere chte moslim oorlogszuchtig en gewelddadig is...:S JUIST niet vind ik! 
Maar nogmaals, ik heb de Koran nog niet gelezen. Als er echt zoveel agressieve dingen in staan, hoop ik dat moslims kritisch ermee omgaan en vooral de goede dingen eruit halen. 

Maar wat vind jij?? 

Groeten, 

Femke

----------


## Ansari

http://www.quranhome.com/ >klik op 'de edele koran' (holland)

----------


## napoleon

> _Geplaatst door Arameer_ 
> *hallo femke, 
> 
> Mag ik vragen waarom je de koran wilt lezen? En wat voor geloof je bent?
> en wat vind je van "anti"-islam sites als
> www.faithfreedom.org
> en wat zij over de koran zeggen*


Arameer, jij grijpt echt ook iedere kans die je kan krijgen om je anti-islam sites te promoten.

Femke, trap hier s.v.p niet in. 
jij bent hier pas nieuw op maroc.nl, maar ik weet wat deze zieke geest altijd probeert te doen.
Hij wil gewoon haat zaaien t.o.v. moslims.
Zou me niet verbazen als hij voor het CIDI werkt.

----------


## Femke

Hallo, 

Ansari: dankje!

Napoleon, goed dat je me even waarschuwt. Ik trap nergens in hoor. Wil juist zelf de Koran lezen, om niet op zulke websites af te hoeven gaan. Omdat ik van de ene kant 100% negatieve verhalen hoor en van de andere kant 100% positieve. 

Mag ik jou vragen wat je zelf van die website vindt? Ik snap dat je zijn standpunt en manier van praten over de Koran/islam niet goed vindt. Maar staan er echt gewelddadige of discriminerende teksten in de Koran? Als dat zo is: hoe ga je daar als moslim mee om? Als het niet zo is: hoe komen die mensen daar dan bij? Ben erg benieuwd naar je antwoord! 

Voor mij persoonlijk geldt: 
In de Bijbel staan een aantal teksten (naast hele mooie!) die in mijn ogen "gewelddadig" zijn, tegenstrijdig of waar ik het echt niet mee eens ben. Dat vind ik zelf best moeilijk. Ik kan bijvoorbeeld niet geloven dat God voor geweld is. Of dat Hij bepaalde groepen (vrouwen, homo's, niet-joden, etc.) "minder" vindt. Ik geloof dat mensen de boodschap van God op hun eigen manier hebben opgeschreven en geinterpreteerd. Dus ik neem de Bijbel niet letterlijk en probeer de "kern" eruit te halen. Maarja da's ook lastig, want hoe weet ik dan precies wat God wel of niet goed vindt... :frons:  Beetje moeilijk uit te leggen, hoop dat je snapt wat ik bedoel..

Groetjes, Femke

----------


## DaNGeRouZLy

De Islam is een geloof en een levenswijze

Alles is terug te vinden in de Koran van strafrecht tot eten van huwelijk tot de dood enz. De Koran bevatten de woorden van Allah zelf en is het enige boek dat nog in de originele staat verkeerd in tegenstelling tot de Bijbel en het boek van de joden. Die in de loop van de tijd veranderd zijn. De verklaring van de Koran(Nederlandse Koran)is niet geinterpreteerd door mensen maar vertaalt maar aangezien de Arabische taal zoveel rijker is dan de Nederlandse taal is het moeilijk om alles letterlijk te vertalen en is soms het woord gebruikt wat er het dichtst bij in de buurt komt van het oorspronkelijke woord.

Dingen die ons mensen kunnen schaden zijn verboden verklaart door Allah en zaken die ons baten niet. Omdat Allah weet wat goed voor is en niet.

Ik vind het goed van je dat je de koran zelf wilt gaan lezen want zo zal je merken dat er een heel groot verschil is tussen het geloof en de cultuur. In sommige culturen wordt de vrouw slecht behandeld maar in de Islam bekleedt de vrouw een hele hoge positie en dient zij goed behandeld te worden.Voor de komst van de Islam hadden vrouwen vrijwel geen rechten. Geen erfrecht geen recht op scholing en werden meisjes bij hun geboorte levend begraven maar door de komst van de Islam is hier korte metten mee gemaakt Alhamdoulilah. De vrouw in de Islaam heeft zoveel rechten gekregen in tegenstelling tot de Bijbel en de Thorat Door scheiding van kerk en staat hebben Christelijke vrouwen nu ook deze rechten verkregen.

Allah oe Alem

http://www.redouan.nl/koran_nl.htm 

wat ik de mooiste Soera`s vind? Allemaal  :Iluvu: 

nou ontdek hetzelf :knipoog:  en je zult zien dat er op elke levensvraag een antwoord staat in de Koran.

xXx Aminaatje :zwaai:

----------


## napoleon

> _Geplaatst door Femke_ 
> *Hallo, 
> 
> Ansari: dankje!
> 
> Napoleon, goed dat je me even waarschuwt. Ik trap nergens in hoor. Wil juist zelf de Koran lezen, om niet op zulke websites af te hoeven gaan. Omdat ik van de ene kant 100% negatieve verhalen hoor en van de andere kant 100% positieve. 
> 
> Mag ik jou vragen wat je zelf van die website vindt? Ik snap dat je zijn standpunt en manier van praten over de Koran/islam niet goed vindt. Maar staan er echt gewelddadige of discriminerende teksten in de Koran? Als dat zo is: hoe ga je daar als moslim mee om? Als het niet zo is: hoe komen die mensen daar dan bij? Ben erg benieuwd naar je antwoord! 
> 
> ...


Beste Femke,

De reden dat ik zulke websites afkeur is dat ze een heel verkeerd beeld weergeven van de islam. iedereen roept daar maar dat de islam geweld predikt en dat vrouwen worden onderdrukt etc. zonder dat men de moeite heeft genomen om de islam te bestuderen.
Deze websites zijn niet bedoelt om serieuze kritiek te leveren maar meer om haat en vooroordelen te zaaien over moslims. 
Ik zie precies hetzelfde gebeuren als wat er in de jaren 80 aan de hand was met communisten. Communisten werden toen van alles en nog wat beschuldigd. Nu het communisme geen "gevaar" meer vormt heeft men (media en wapenhandelaren) een nieuwe "vijand" gevonden, want ja kranten en wapens moeten nou eenmaal verkocht worden. Vaak krijg ik te horen dat dit maar een denkbeeldige complottheorie is, maar de feiten spreken voor zich.

Vraagje aan jou Femke, weet je eigenlijk wel een beetje wat de islam inhoudt? Dit vraag ik omdat de meeste Nederlanders/christenen echt geen flauw benul hebben van de islam. 
Ik zie steeds verbaasde gezichten wanneer ik ze vertel dat Jezus en Maria in de koran voorkomen en dat Maria zelfs meer in de koran wordt venoemd dan in de bijbel. En als ik ze vertel dat de koran/islam alle profeten (abraham, mozes, noah etc.) erkent dan zijn ze ook verbaasd. Maar als ik ze vertel dat alle profeten en dus ook Jezus moslims zijn dan gelooft men het niet. Ik krijg dan te horen "dat kan niet de islam bestaat maar 1400 jaar terwijl jezus 2000 jaar geleden leefde". 
Wat veel mensen niet weten is dat een van de betekenissen van het woord "islam" "overgave aan god betekent" (een andere betekenis is vrede). Dus iedereen die zich overgeeft aan god (zoals Jezus en de andere profeten hebben gedaan) is in feite moslim.

Het lijkt me handig als je eerst een aantal boeken zou lezen over de islam voordat je aan de koran begint. Stel jezelf de volgende vragen: Wat betekent islam? wat zijn de 5 belangrijkste dingen in de islam? Wanneer kan iemand zichzelf moslim noemen? Wat voor rol speelt de profeet Mohammed in de islam? Wat voor rol speelt Jezus en de andere profeten in de islam? welke rol spelen de bijbel en de thora in de islam? Welke rol speelt de koran in de islam? Welke stromingen zijn er in de islam?
Wat zijn de verschillen/overeenkomsten tussen het christendom en de islam.
Ik denk dat wanneer je antwoord op deze vragen (misschien kan jij nog andere vragen bedenken) hebt gevonden dat je de koran dan veel makkelijker kan lezen en begrijpen. En als je de koran leest dan zou je ook de tafsir (uitleg/interpetatie) moeten raadplegen.

----------


## amadeus

> en werden meisjes bij hun geboorte levend begraven


dit verhaal heb ik ook reeds verschillende malen gehoord. Toch raar dat er dan toch nog vrouwen overbleven nietwaar!

Bovendien, als ik [email protected] zijn tekst over polygamie lees:




> Ongelimiteerde polygamie wordt in de meeste gemeenschappen over de hele wereld in iedere tijdperk gepraktiseert. Al-Islaam heeft het gereguleert door een maximum aan het aantal vrouwen te stellen, met verantwoordelijkheden en verplichtingen


Dan vraag ik me toch af met WELKE vrouwen ze polygamie wilden beoefenen, vermits die toch allemaal levend begraven werden?

Het is volgens mij ofwel het een ofwel het ander!

----------


## napoleon

> _Geplaatst door amadeus_ 
> *dit verhaal heb ik ook reeds verschillende malen gehoord. Toch raar dat er dan toch nog vrouwen overbleven nietwaar!
> 
> Bovendien, als ik [email protected] zijn tekst over polygamie lees:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan vraag ik me toch af met WELKE vrouwen ze polygamie wilden beoefenen, vermits die toch allemaal levend begraven werden?
> 
> Het is volgens mij ofwel het een ofwel het ander!*


Het eerstgeborene meisje werd levend begraven als offer voor de goden, dus niet alle meisjes.
Jij moet geen onzin vertellen over dingen waar je geen kennis van hebt, Einstein.
Meneertje komt hier tof doen en denkt goedkoop te scoren.
Als je je huiswerk had gedaan dan had je je tijd nuttiger kunnen besteden i.p.v. deze stomme logica van jou met ons te delen.

----------


## Arab2004

> _Geplaatst door Arameer_ 
> *hallo femke, 
> 
> Mag ik vragen waarom je de koran wilt lezen?*


Als je kritiek hebt over de koran, wat doe je dan op deze discussie pagina...Het meeste gaat over de Islam, dus ga niet mensen dingen zeggen waardoor mensen een slechte indruk kunnen krijgen...Jij hebt vast geen 1 blik in de koran geworpen, want dan zou je zulke dingen niet zeggen!

----------


## Cola light

Wat je ook doet, voordat je begint met de Qoran lezen, wil je dan alsjeblieft je lichaam eerst reinigen, en het bedekken, de Woorden van De Heer, Allah, Subhana wa Ta' ala, De Verhevene, De Geprezene, Zijn Heilig, wat wij mensen er ook van mogen vinden, en Ze Zijn Rein, via een Engel Neergedaald tot de mens. We moeten met z'n allen, gelovigen en niet-gelovigen, dit toch wel in ons achterhoofd houden.

Want mocht je een Moslima worden na het lezen van de Qoran, je besluit je dus te onderwerpen aan de Wil van De Heer, De Almachtige, De Barmhartige, zou je spijt kunnen krijgen van het feit dat je al die keren Zijn Boek in onreine staat las, en dat zou zonde zijn, en het is onze plicht, wij die dit dan eventjes weten, om jou dit te vertellen.

Er zijn mensen uit de geschiedenis, grote geleerden, jou voorgegaan, die de Qoran wilden lezen, maar dit werd hen geweigerd; ze dienden zichzelf eerst te reinigen, De Woorden van De Heer Zijn Goddelijk, en daarom het Meest Heilige, De Meest Zalige.

Als je wil, vertel ik je hoe je je moet wassen. Als je dit niet wil, blijf dan liever uit de buurt van het Heilige Geschrift, het zou je alleen maar schade toebrengen als het ware.

Dank je wel voor je aandacht.

----------


## Femke

Hallo, 

Voor alle serieuze reacties: leuk dat jullie me zoveel willen vertellen over de islam & Koran!! Sorry voor mn late reactie, erg druk met mn studie en daarom een tijdje niet op t forum geweest. 

Napoleon, ik weet al wel iets van de islam, maar nog niet genoeg. Pas waren er bijeenkomsten over verschillende godsdiensten bij onze studentenkerk. We lazen wat en een imam vertelde over zijn geloof. Erg mooi!!! Werd echt geraakt door hoe hij vertelde en door zijn openheid & gastvrijheid. Maar ik volg je advies en lees eerst nog wat meer, dat kan zeker geen kwaad.

Voor de duidelijkheid, ik vind die anti-islam site dus ook vijandig en dom. Deels heb je denk ik gelijk Napoleon, media, leiders etc. schilderen soms moslims af als "vijand" om eigen doelen te bereiken. Maar veel mensen denken toch positiever en genuanceerder? Ik geloof niet dat moslims enge agressieve vrouwenonderdrukkers zijn ofzo...  :maf3:  En ik denk dat t vaak juist angst is i.p.v. bewust haat zaaien. Andersom ben ik ook weleens bang dat een deel van de moslims "westerse" mensen als grote vijand ziet.  :frons:  Nouja, ik hoop maar gewoon dat de meeste mensen zo slim zijn om zelf na te denken, zowel moslims als niet-moslims. 

Dangerouzly, ik heb al wat mooie dingen gelezen in de Koran, ik denk inderdaad dat er veel in staat waar ik van kan leren over God en hoe je het best kan leven. Ook heb ik wel gehoord dat de islam juist respect heeft voor vrouwen. De Bijbel is trouwens ook niet altijd vrouwonvriendelijk en bevat veel moois hoor. Jezus had bv. net zoveel respect voor vrouwen als mannen, had ook vrouwelijke discipelen, etc. 

Cola Light, ik wil graag van je leren hoe ik me moet reinigen en bedekken voor het lezen van de Koran! 

Groeten, 

Femke

----------


## karimmm1

Hoi Femke  :staart:  ,

Femke ik wil je hierbij heel veel succes wensen met het lezen van de koran.
Ik doe zelf nog niet veel aan de islam maar ik weet wel zeker dat de koran de laatste openbaring van Allah (god) is. deze openbaring is bedoelt voor alle mensen op deze aardbol en dus ook voor jou...

Succes, en laat je niks door anderen wijsmaken totdat je iets zelf gelezen en bestudeerd hebt!


Groetjes Karim.

----------


## ibnu

Femke ik raad je aan de koran vertaling van Fred Leemhuis te kopen, dat is vind ik zelf de meest begrijpbare vertaling en is erg toegankelijk!

Leuk dat je moeite wilt doen om de koran te lezen!

----------


## Dr_Zhivago

Femke,

Als je goed Engels kunt lezen dan moet je eens rondhoren of er iemand de Engelstalige vertaling heeft van Yusuf Ali. Maar dan wel deze met veel voetnoten, inleidende teksten, en veel meer extra's. Ik vind die vertaling de beste die ik tot hiertoe onder ogen heb gekregen. Het is wel in een ouwbollig Engels geschreven. Maar het is perfect begrijpbaar als je geen moeite hebt met Engels.
Waarom is die vertaling goed? Omdat elke vers in zijn context wordt vertaald met bijkomende voetnoten als toelichting. Zo probeert de vertaler elke soerat in te leiden met een tekst om de waarde van de soerat te vatten, waarom dat het geopenbaard werd, de moraal die het bevat, etc. 
In tegenstelling tot gewone vertalingen bevat het volledige werk meer dat een vertaling. Als beginneling -maar ook voor moslims die meer over de koran willen weten- is het van onschatbare waarde omdat je niet steeds moet teruggrijpen naar andere boeken, om de dingens in persprectief te zien en te begrijpen.
Verder staan er in de vertaling ook teksten -essays- die bepaalde personages en gebeurtenissen in historisch perspectief plaatsen, die verwijzingen naar het Oude en het Nieuwe testament inhouden. 
In elk geval echt de moeite waard als je hem op de kop kunt tikken! Ik vond hem niet meer terug in de boekhandel maar misschien dat sommige moslims in jouw buurt die wel hebben? 
Veel succes. 
Ik hoop voor je dat je datgene zoekt waar je op zoek naar bent.

----------


## Femke

Goeie tips. Ik ga op zoek naar 1 vd vertalingen die jullie aanbevelen. 

Groeten, Femke

----------


## Dr_Zhivago

Een recente engelstalige vertaling van de Koran:
*The Quran* , Abdel Haleem M.A.S., Oxford University Press, 2004

----------


## Elzaaa

Ik zit nu ook al een paar dagen op deze site te kijken en heb mij sinds vanmiddag aangemeld. Ik ben ook al veel langer nieuwsgierig naar de Koran. Zelf ben ik, net als Femke, christen. Ik heb verschillende stukken gelezen die via deze site aangedragen worden en terug te vinden zijn in de Koran. Heb veel vragen omtrent de Koran. Maar doordat ik hier een paar nederlandse vertalingen van de Koran aangereikt heb gekregen wil ik mij er toch eens in gaan verdiepen. Ik neem aan dat als ik vragen heb ik deze hier kan plaatsen en dat er op een normale manier mee om gegaan word. Tenminste dat is wel de indruk die ik krijg van deze site. 

Groetjes Elza

----------


## Elias P.

Ben net als Femke en Elza onlangs begonnen met het lezen van de Koran. Ik wil de wereld en de visie van moslims begrijpen. Alleen met wederzijds respect en inlevingsvermogen kunnen we vredig in dit land samenleven.

----------


## Socialist4Ever

> _Geplaatst door Femke_ 
> 
> Voor mij persoonlijk geldt: 
> In de Bijbel staan een aantal teksten (naast hele mooie!) die in mijn ogen "gewelddadig" zijn, tegenstrijdig of waar ik het echt niet mee eens ben. Dat vind ik zelf best moeilijk. Ik kan bijvoorbeeld niet geloven dat God voor geweld is. Of dat Hij bepaalde groepen (vrouwen, homo's, niet-joden, etc.) "minder" vindt. Ik geloof dat mensen de boodschap van God op hun eigen manier hebben opgeschreven en geinterpreteerd. Dus ik neem de Bijbel niet letterlijk en probeer de "kern" eruit te halen. Maarja da's ook lastig, want hoe weet ik dan precies wat God wel of niet goed vindt... Beetje moeilijk uit te leggen, hoop dat je snapt wat ik bedoel..
> 
> Groetjes, Femke [/B]


Een tijd geleden heb ik (voel me zelf aangetrokken tot boeddhisme/humanisme) met een christelijke vriendin van me gesproken, die het me als volgt uitlegde: God heeft iedereen een bepaalde beproeving meegegeven, waar die persoon mee om moet leren gaan. Volgens haar is homoseksualiteit ook zo'n beproeving. 

Overigens vind ik zelf dat ras, geslacht, seksuele voorkeur etc geen reden voor verschil in behandeling moet vormen. Maar mbt het onderscheid mannen-vrouwen is het, als ik de uitleg goed heb begrepen, dat het er vooral om gaat de verschillen tussen man en vrouw te beseffen en te realiseren dat mannen bepaalde kwaliteiten hebben die vrouwen missen en vice versa: zo kom je tot een bepaalde rolverdeling, die ook tot gevolg heeft dat vast staat wie op welk punt het laatste woord heeft als beiden er samen echt niet uitkomen..

----------


## ruud1202

> _Geplaatst door Femke_ 
> *Ik wil graag (stukken uit) de koran lezen. Kan iemand mij vertellen wat een goede/mooie Nederlandse vertaling is? Zijn daar nog grote verschillen tussen?
> 
> En wat vinden jullie de mooiste teksten/delen uit de Koran?? (nu nog even geen tijd om m helemaal te lezen, dus wil graag daarmee beginnen)
> 
> Dankje! 
> 
> Femke*


Beste Femke,

Er is een boekje dat heet "De Islam in een notendop" met als ondertitel : Wat iedereen over de islam moet weten. Geschreven door Dick Douwes. Deze is directeur van het Islam Instituut waarin de universiteiten van Amsterdam, Leiden, Mijmegen en Utrecht samenwerken. 
En heeft als doel om de niet-islamitische lezer een basiskennis over de Islam bij te brengen, zodat deze de Islam beter kan begrijpen en zelf kan oordelen. Gebrek aan kennis sluit namelijk begrip meestal uit.

Daarna zou je je misschien in de Koran kunnen verdiepen.

Gelijk met de Koran beginnen is gelijk aan zwemmen zonder diploma.

----------


## Ben7

voor Femke

je hoeft toch ook niet te geloven dat vrouwen homo`s of joden minder zijn in Gods ogen ?
staat nergens in de bijbel beschreven.
er staat wel in dat de daad, als het over homo`s gaat, afschuwelijk is in het aangezicht van de Heer.
maar zoals je in het nieuwe testament kan leren is Jezus gekomen om elk soort van mens licht te geven en niet om te veroordelen  :hardlach:  
dus redding voor iedern

extraatje voor Femke en alle anderen die het willen lezen
Jesaja 53

Liefs van Bennie

----------


## DAME23

he arameer waar bemoei je ermee als femke de koran wil lezen bemoei met je eigen zaken en ga wat nuttigs doen in plaats van mensen hersens spoelen  :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:   :kalasnikov:

----------


## Ben7

> _Geplaatst door DAME23_ 
> *he arameer waar bemoei je ermee als femke de koran wil lezen bemoei met je eigen zaken en ga wat nuttigs doen in plaats van mensen hersens spoelen   *


dus schiet je ze maar neer ? :P net alsof dat goed is, en hij zei niets, waarvan je hem beschuldigd.

----------


## DAME23

ik weet niet wat je verstaat onder:GA JE DE KORAN LEZEN DENK TOCH NA.maar voor mij komt het neer als een belediging van de koran.en ze neerschieten, nee ik zou het niet letterlijk doen,maar ik zou ze wel schieten door mijn mening en de waarheid te zeggen.ik ga niet doen alsof mijn neus bloedt ik ben trots op mijn geloof en dat mag iedereeen weten!

----------


## Ben7

ik zie al waar het mis is gegaan..

ik kopier z`n tekst wel zodat je het kan zien




> hallo femke, 
> 
> Mag ik vragen waarom je de koran wilt lezen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dat "Denk toch na!!" is niet van toepassing op de vraag die hij stelde.

dat is gewoon een ondertekening, die je kan instellen en dan bij elk bericht er bij word geplaatst.

als je het nog niet helemaal snapt, mag je het vragen.

Groeten  :Smilie:

----------


## Zaid

MashaAllah, het staat daar in de Koran en je ziet het gebeuren:


*74. Iemand die Gebundeld is (Al-Moddassir)* 

31. En Wij hebben niets dan engelen tot wachters van het Vuur gemaakt. En Wij hebben hun getal niet vastgesteld, dan tot beproeving der ongelovigen, opdat wie het Boek is gegeven zekerheid mogen verkrijgen en dat de gelovigen in geloof mogen toenemen en opdat de mensen van het Boek en de gelovigen niet zullen twijfelen. En dat degenen in wier hart een ziekte is en degenen die ongelovig zijn, mogen zeggen: "Wat bedoelt Allah met deze gelijkenis?" Zo laat Allah dwalen wie Hij wil en leidt wie Hij wil. Niemand kent de legerscharen van uw Heer dan Hij. Dit is niets dan een vermaning voor de mensheid. 

*2. De Koe (Al-Baqarah)* 
26. Waarlijk, Allah acht het niet beneden zich, een mug of iets nog kleiners als gelijkenis te stellen. Zij die geloven weten, dat dit de Waarheid van hun Heer is, terwijl degenen, die niet geloven, zeggen:"Wat bedoelt Allah met zulk een voorbeeld?" Velen laat Hij daardoor dwalen en velen leidt Hij daardoor terecht - en niemand laat Hij daarmede dwalen, dan de ongehoorzamen, 

27. Die het verbond met Allah breken na de bekrachtiging er van en datgene, wat Allah gebood te verenigen, scheiden en die onheil op aarde stichten, dezen zijn de verliezers. 


Ya subhana Allah die zegt:
*75. De Resurrectie (Al-Qi'jaamah)* 
1. Neen! Ik roep de Dag der Opstanding tot getuige. 

2. Neen! Ik roep de zichzelf beschuldigende ziel tot getuige. 

3. Denkt de mens dat Wij zijn beenderen niet kunnen verzamelen? 

4. Zeker; Wij hebben de macht hem te herstellen tot in zijn *vingertoppen*. 


36. Denkt de mens dat hij zonder doel zal worden gelaten? 

37. Was hij niet een kleine levenskiem die werd uitgestort? 

38. Dan werd hij een klonter bloed daarna schiep en vervolmaakte Hij hem. 

39. Daarvan (de kiem) maakt Hij een paar, man en vrouw. 

40. Is Hij dan niet bij machte de doden te doen herleven?



Femke, Moge Allah je het licht tonen en jou leiden door de duisternis.

----------


## Zaid

he Femke, heb je trouwens aan de reacties gemerkt hoe blij je de moslims hebt gemaakt en hoe de niet moslims daar vel tegen zijn? 

Het is ook niet zo vreemd, maar inshaAllah als je je verder daarin gaat verdiepen dan ontdek je wat deze mensen blij heeft gemaakt, en de anderen vel tegen. InshaAllah hoop ik dat je dit gevoel ook eens gaat meemaken als moslima wanneer je hoort dat iemand moslim is geworden.

Als een moslim iets fout heeft gedaan en berouw toont roept Allah de engel Gabriel, en zegt Hij tegen hem: " Oh Gabriel, mijn dienaar heeft het goed gemaakt met mij, getuig dat ik van die moslim/moslima hou. Houd ook van hem, Gabriel". En dan wendt Gabriel zich tot de engelen van de 7 hemelen en de mensen en roept: "Oh engelen en mensen, die moslim/moslima heeft het weer goed gemaakt met Allah, voorzeker Allah houdt van die persoon, houden jullie ook van hem!". 
Hoewel we dit niet kunnen horen met onze oren, is het ons hart die die taal verstaat en van de persoon gaat houden. 

Dit is het geval wanneer iemand iets goed maakt tussen hem en Allah, laat staan wanneer moslim/moslima wordt, dan is de blijheid enorm.

Het is een ongekend gevoel dat alleen een moslim/moslima kent.

P.s. wees geduldig met de beproevingen wanneer je inshaAllah besluit om een moslima te worden. En waar moet je bang voor zijn?

*29. De Spin (Al-Ankaboet)* 

In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 

1. Alif Laam Miem. 

2. Denken de mensen dat zij (met rust) zullen worden gelaten, alleen omdat zij zeggen: "Wij geloven" zonder dat zij zullen worden beproefd? 

3. Wij beproefden degenen die vr hen waren. Daarom zal Allah ook hen die waarachtig zijn, onderscheiden en de leugenaars kenbaar maken.

----------


## Ben7

> he Femke, heb je trouwens aan de reacties gemerkt hoe blij je de moslims hebt gemaakt en hoe de niet moslims daar vel tegen zijn?


kopier ns n tekst van mij uit dit topic, om het te bewijzen.

----------


## Zaid

> _Geplaatst door Ben7_ 
> *kopier ns n tekst van mij uit dit topic, om het te bewijzen.*


Sorry Ben7, ik doelde op de reacties van de moslims hier, niet van huichelaars zoals jij.

----------


## Femke

Hoi / salaam, 

Zaid, ik vind het inderdaad leuk om zoveel enthousiaste reacties van moslims te krijgen. Ik begrijp dat mensen blij zijn als iemand zich zou bekeren tot de islam. Maar niet-moslims (op een enkeling na) hebben ook heel normaal gereageerd en er zijn zelfs enthousiaste reacties van mensen die ook de Koran willen lezen. En waarom noem je Ben een huichelaar? Ik mag hem wel en zie geen enkele reden waarom hij een huichelaar zou zijn. Zoals je het nu zegt lijkt het zelfs wel of je alle niet-moslims als huichelaars ziet? Waarom?? En moet je volgens de islam geen respect hebben voor andersgelovigen? 

Verder moet ik je teleurstellen, maar ik denk niet dat ik moslima word. Binnen mijn eigen geloof kan ik volgens mij ook mijn band met God versterken. Heb stukken in de Koran en over de islam gelezen en veel gepraat (op internet) met moslims de laatste tijd en zie op dit moment geen reden om "over te stappen". Ik zie gewoon niet waarom de islam het "enige juiste geloof" zou zijn. 

Groeten, Femke

----------


## Zaid

> _Geplaatst door Femke_ 
> *Hoi / salaam, 
> 
> Zaid, ik vind het inderdaad leuk om zoveel enthousiaste reacties van moslims te krijgen. Ik begrijp dat mensen blij zijn als iemand zich zou bekeren tot de islam. Maar niet-moslims (op een enkeling na) hebben ook heel normaal gereageerd en er zijn zelfs enthousiaste reacties van mensen die ook de Koran willen lezen. En waarom noem je Ben een huichelaar? Ik mag hem wel en zie geen enkele reden waarom hij een huichelaar zou zijn. Zoals je het nu zegt lijkt het zelfs wel of je alle niet-moslims als huichelaars ziet? Waarom?? En moet je volgens de islam geen respect hebben voor andersgelovigen? 
> 
> Verder moet ik je teleurstellen, maar ik denk niet dat ik moslima word. Binnen mijn eigen geloof kan ik volgens mij ook mijn band met God versterken. Heb stukken in de Koran en over de islam gelezen en veel gepraat (op internet) met moslims de laatste tijd en zie op dit moment geen reden om "over te stappen". Ik zie gewoon niet waarom de islam het "enige juiste geloof" zou zijn. 
> 
> Groeten, Femke*


Wees gerust, ik noem niet iedereen een huichelaar, dat met ben7 is een onderonsje, en indien nodig neem ik mijn woorden terug, alleen moet hij zich wat serieuzer over laten komen, want ik weet niet meer waarin ik hem serieus moet nemen en waar niet. Ik heb respect voor iedereen, ik loop niet iedereen af te kraken hier. Verder, jammer van de teleurstelling.

"voorzeker, gij zult uw geliefde niet kunnen leiden, maar Allah leidt wie Hij wil"

En wat Ben7 betreft, ik zal nog eens een poging doen hem te begrijpen.

----------


## Zaid

He euh Ben7, sorry

----------


## Ben7

ahhh  :Smilie: 

maakt niet uit

----------


## Femke

Hoi Zaid & Ben, 

Oke, dat klinkt al een stuk genuanceerder en gezelliger. Blij dat jullie weer aardig doen tegen elkaar.  :Smilie: 

Verder nouja, ik vind het belangrijkste dat ik ernaar streef liefde voor God en mensen te hebben en goed te leven. Als ik daarin - met goede bedoelingen - verkeerde keuzes maak, hoop ik dat me dat vergeven wordt of dat God me alsnog de "goede kant op stuurt". 

Groetjes, Femke

----------


## Zaid

> _Geplaatst door Femke_ 
> *Hoi Zaid & Ben, 
> 
> Oke, dat klinkt al een stuk genuanceerder en gezelliger. Blij dat jullie weer aardig doen tegen elkaar. 
> 
> Verder nouja, ik vind het belangrijkste dat ik ernaar streef liefde voor God en mensen te hebben en goed te leven. Als ik daarin - met goede bedoelingen - verkeerde keuzes maak, hoop ik dat me dat vergeven wordt of dat God me alsnog de "goede kant op stuurt". 
> 
> Groetjes, Femke*


Femke, ik zou zeggen, ontdek je God en weet wat hij van jou verwacht en wat er op jou staat te wachten op die dag. Het sterkste wapen dat iedereen heeft, maar helaas geen goed gebruik van maakt of misbruikt, in ieder geval, niet altijd naar behoren, is je verstand. Als het iets na de dood jou blijft bezorgen, dan weet je wat je te doen staat, en wie het onbezorgd laat, die komt die iets wel of niet tegen.

----------


## Ben7

> Oke, dat klinkt al een stuk genuanceerder en gezelliger. Blij dat jullie weer aardig doen tegen elkaar.


heb ik altijd gedaan, voor zover ik me kan herinneren.

ik meld me af van deze discussie, omdat `k al zoveel te doen heb.

Groeten  :Smilie: 




> Geplaatst door Femke 
> Hoi Zaid & Ben, 
> 
> Oke, dat klinkt al een stuk genuanceerder en gezelliger. Blij dat jullie weer aardig doen tegen elkaar. 
> 
> Verder nouja, ik vind het belangrijkste dat ik ernaar streef liefde voor God en mensen te hebben en goed te leven. Als ik daarin - met goede bedoelingen - verkeerde keuzes maak, hoop ik dat me dat vergeven wordt of dat God me alsnog de "goede kant op stuurt". 
> 
> Groetjes, Femke


je snapt het wel  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## wie ik ben ????

Ik wil niet helmaal lullig doen maar 



> Er zijn arabische woorden die heel veel verschillende betekenissen kunnen hebben zoals b.v het oord "ouktoul".Dit kan vertaald worden als doden of strijden. De ene vertaler kiest voor doden en de andere voor strijden terwijl het dus twee compleet verschillende betekenissen zijn.


 Dat de ene vertaler doden kiest en de andere strijden kan komen omdat het bijden bijna gelijk is aan elkaar.
Strijden=een gevecht tussen 1 of meerdere personen=(kan dodelijk zijn)
Doden=doden 
Dus aan de ene kant heb je gelijk het *vertalen* tis maar net hoe je het *intrepeteerd*.
Dus aan iedere intrepetatie zit ook een waarheid en dat kun je zo vormen dat wat je geloven wil waarheid is.
Dus met andere woorden zal er toch eens iemand moeten zijn die de koran eens werkelijk gaat vertalen met de woorden die er werkelijk voor staan anders blijf je alleen maar gissen naar de werkelijke betekenis van het woord.
En vooral omdat internet een leugenachig medium is kom je overal dingen tegen die "misschien" het woord anders uitdrukken dan hoe ze moet zijn.
Zelfde als de links die je hier voor geschoteld krijgt is voor die persoon het juiste, maar wie zegt dat het wel juist is wat er staat?????
Tis maar gewoon afwachten wat je er zelf van vind en wat je er zelf mee kan.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Zaid_ 
> *MashaAllah, het staat daar in de Koran en je ziet het gebeuren:
> 
> 
> 74. Iemand die Gebundeld is (Al-Moddassir) 
> 
> 31. En Wij hebben niets dan engelen tot wachters van het Vuur gemaakt. En Wij hebben hun getal niet vastgesteld, dan tot beproeving der ongelovigen, opdat wie het Boek is gegeven zekerheid mogen verkrijgen en dat de gelovigen in geloof mogen toenemen en opdat de mensen van het Boek en de gelovigen niet zullen twijfelen. En dat degenen in wier hart een ziekte is en degenen die ongelovig zijn, mogen zeggen: "Wat bedoelt Allah met deze gelijkenis?" Zo laat Allah dwalen wie Hij wil en leidt wie Hij wil. Niemand kent de legerscharen van uw Heer dan Hij. Dit is niets dan een vermaning voor de mensheid. 
> 
> 2. De Koe (Al-Baqarah) 
> ...


 Tsia beste Zaid zit je weer iemand te belazeren met geabrogeerde versen?
75. De Resurrectie (Al-Qi'jaamah) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Geopenbaard vr de Hidjrah. Dit hoofdstuk heeft 40 strofen. 

In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 

1. Neen! Ik roep de Dag der Opstanding tot getuige. 

2. Neen! Ik roep de zichzelf beschuldigende ziel tot getuige. 

3. Denkt de mens dat Wij zijn beenderen niet kunnen verzamelen? 

4. Zeker; Wij hebben de macht hem te herstellen tot in zijn vingertoppen. 

Daar staat geopenbaard voor de Hidjra?Mooie versen jammer genoeg door Mohamad de profeet voor ongeldig verklaard.

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Tsia beste Zaid zit je weer iemand te belazeren met geabrogeerde versen?
> 75. De Resurrectie (Al-Qi'jaamah) 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Geopenbaard vr de Hidjrah. Dit hoofdstuk heeft 40 strofen. 
> 
> In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 
> 
> ...


Eh luckybee nou ben ik het zat, verspreid je onzin eens ergens anders. Want je kraamt echt onzin uit. 
Dus alles wat voor de Hijra was heeft ie ongeldig verklaard???
Ik weet niet wat jouw bezielt maar jij weet het verschil niet tussen verzen verbeteren en ongeldig verklaren. 
Mensen moeten niet overspoeld worden met regels waaraan ze in die tijd moesten houden dat ging allemaal stap voor stap zodat het niet te zwaar zou zijn.
Als je leeft gaat eenmaal alles stap voor stap. Als je het niet wilt snappen ga ergens anders je waanzin verspreiden, dwaas!

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door AbdoelAfuw_ 
> *Eh luckybee nou ben ik het zat, verspreid je onzin eens ergens anders. Want je kraamt echt onzin uit. 
> Dus alles wat voor de Hijra was heeft ie ongeldig verklaard???
> Ik weet niet wat jouw bezielt maar jij weet het verschil niet tussen verzen verbeteren en ongeldig verklaren. 
> Mensen moeten niet overspoeld worden met regels waaraan ze in die tijd moesten houden dat ging allemaal stap voor stap zodat het niet te zwaar zou zijn.
> Als je leeft gaat eenmaal alles stap voor stap. Als je het niet wilt snappen ga ergens anders je waanzin verspreiden, dwaas!*


Beste Abdoel Afuw vergelijkt toch maar de versen, die Mohamad verbetert heeft in Medina met de versen, die hij in Mekka, voor verbeterings waardig houdt.Voor de rest heb ik alleen maar versen uit de qoran en de Hadith, hier geplakt.Julie heilige geschriften.Meer niet  :slapen:

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Beste Abdoel Afuw vergelijkt toch maar de versen, die Mohamad verbetert heeft in Medina met de versen, die hij in Mekka, voor verbeterings waardig houdt.Voor de rest heb ik alleen maar versen uit de qoran en de Hadith, hier geplakt.Julie heilige geschriften.Meer niet *


Jij weet geen eens wat die heilige geschriften betekenen man. Dat weet een man die goed arabisch beheerst niet eens! Laat staan jij. Jij hebt je eigen conclusies die scheef zijn als t maar kan. Houd die scheve conclusies gewoon voor je en val andere daarmee niet lastig. Als je een beetje verstand hebt ga je kritiek uiten op je eigen geloof dan kom je genoeg tegenstrijdigheden tegen.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door AbdoelAfuw_ 
> *Jij weet geen eens wat die heilige geschriften betekenen man. Dat weet een man die goed arabisch beheerst niet eens! Laat staan jij. Jij hebt je eigen conclusies die scheef zijn als t maar kan. Houd die scheve conclusies gewoon voor je en val andere daarmee niet lastig. Als je een beetje verstand hebt ga je kritiek uiten op je eigen geloof dan kom je genoeg tegenstrijdigheden tegen.*


Dat is mogelijk beste Abdoel, Arab Qureisj spreek tegenwoordig bijna niemand meer, ook niet Arabieren.
Dat moet je eerst leren, om het te kunnen begrijpen. Ben je klaar met je studie,dan ben je geloof ik Ulama, of schrift geleerde. toch?  :slapen:

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Dat is mogelijk beste Abdoel, Arab Qureisj spreek tegenwoordig bijna niemand meer, ook niet Arabieren.
> Dat moet je eerst leren, om het te kunnen begrijpen. Ben je klaar met je studie,dan ben je geloof ik Ulama, of schrift geleerde. toch? *


Het Arabisch van nu verschilt niet veel van de Quraisjieten. 
Alleen was de Arabisch van de Quraisjieten erg poezie rijk, maar toch te begrijpen voor elke Arabier die goed arabisch kent. De Koran daar in tegen is geen Arabisch wat ze toen dr tijd spraken als je dat denkt. De taal in de Koran is dan wel Arabisch maar daar konden de Quraisj niet aan tippen. Ook al hadden ze een hele goede beheersing van het Arabisch. Eerst werd de taal van de Koran beschuldigd door de Quraisjieten van Poezie. Maar al gauw kwamen ze erachter dat zij zelfs de betekenissen van veel woorden niet konden bevatten. De Profeet mohamed vzmh maakte hen ook duidelijk dat het de Taal van Allah was en niemand de betekenis van de Koran volledig kan omschrijven. Al had je al het zee water als inkt en alle bomen zou je dan gebruiken als pennen.
De taal van Allah is een taal dat veelste Edel is voor de mens om ermee te kunnen praten. Daarom is de Koran op zich is een wonder. Omdat het zichzelf bewijst dat het de taal van Allah is.
Maar dit kun je pas echt begrijpen als je een beetje Arabisch kent.

Als de Koran werd neergezonden in Arabisch dat toen der tijd werd gesproken dan zou het woord van Allah zeker veranderd zijn. Maar Allah is Almachtig en Alwetend.

Later

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door AbdoelAfuw_ 
> *Het Arabisch van nu verschilt niet veel van de Quraisjieten. 
> Alleen was de Arabisch van de Quraisjieten erg poezie rijk, maar toch te begrijpen voor elke Arabier die goed arabisch kent. De Koran daar in tegen is geen Arabisch wat ze toen dr tijd spraken als je dat denkt. De taal in de Koran is dan wel Arabisch maar daar konden de Quraisj niet aan tippen. Ook al hadden ze een hele goede beheersing van het Arabisch. Eerst werd de taal van de Koran beschuldigd door de Quraisjieten van Poezie. Maar al gauw kwamen ze erachter dat zij zelfs de betekenissen van veel woorden niet konden bevatten. De Profeet mohamed vzmh maakte hen ook duidelijk dat het de Taal van Allah was en niemand de betekenis van de Koran volledig kan omschrijven. Al had je al het zee water als inkt en alle bomen zou je dan gebruiken als pennen.
> De taal van Allah is een taal dat veelste Edel is voor de mens om ermee te kunnen praten. Daarom is de Koran op zich is een wonder. Omdat het zichzelf bewijst dat het de taal van Allah is.
> Maar dit kun je pas echt begrijpen als je een beetje Arabisch kent.
> 
> Als de Koran werd neergezonden in Arabisch dat toen der tijd werd gesproken dan zou het woord van Allah zeker veranderd zijn. Maar Allah is Almachtig en Alwetend.
> 
> Later*


 Beste Abdoel; Aboe Baker, Omar, Othman,zelfs Ali waren allemaal Quraishieten. Denk je werkelijk dat zij het toelaten, dat de Qoran (Originele) in de taal van de Dhimi's wordt geschreven? Arameisch of Assyriesch of Caldees.Nee Abdoel de originele Qoran is in Arab Quraish geschreven, de taal van de profeet.

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Beste Abdoel; Aboe Baker, Omar, Othman,zelfs Ali waren allemaal Quraishieten. Denk je werkelijk dat zij het toelaten, dat de Qoran (Originele) in de taal van de Dhimi's wordt geschreven? Arameisch of Assyriesch of Caldees.Nee Abdoel de originele Qoran is in Arab Quraish geschreven, de taal van de profeet.*


Hahaha je bent echt iemand die echt helemaal nix weet en toch een eigen mening heeft.
Zo zie je maar weer dat je werkelijk kennis tekort komt.
Je zet jezelf voor schut. 
Wat hebben Aboe bakr, Omar, Othman en Ali (moge Allah tevreden met hun zijn) te maken met welke taal de koran word neergezonden. Aboe Bakr heeft er wel voor gezorgd dat het op zwart wit kwam, maar de taal was en is gewoon Arabisch. En als het een andere taal was dan moest hij dat maar in die taal schrijven maar aangezien dat niet zo is houden we het op Arabisch. 
Ik zeg toch duidelijk dat het de taal van Allah is en niet van de profeet vzmh of de taal van de quraisj! 




Straattaal of Fries is toch ook niet hetzelfde al ABN. Er zit een duidelijk verschil tussen die 2 ofniet. 

Je bent iemand de van geen onbenul weet, houd gewoon je mond liever AUB.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door AbdoelAfuw_ 
> *Hahaha je bent echt iemand die echt helemaal nix weet en toch een eigen mening heeft.
> Zo zie je maar weer dat je werkelijk kennis tekort komt.
> Je zet jezelf voor schut. 
> Wat hebben Aboe bakr, Omar, Othman en Ali (moge Allah tevreden met hun zijn) te maken met welke taal de koran word neergezonden. Aboe Bakr heeft er wel voor gezorgd dat het op zwart wit kwam, maar de taal was en is gewoon Arabisch. En als het een andere taal was dan moest hij dat maar in die taal schrijven maar aangezien dat niet zo is houden we het op Arabisch. 
> Ik zeg toch duidelijk dat het de taal van Allah is en niet van de profeet vzmh of de taal van de quraisj! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tsia zo te zien ken je de geschiedenis van de qoran niet helemaal.
Abu Bakr Omar Othman en Ali waren die mensen die de citaten van Mohamad liet verzamelen , en opschrijven in een boek.
Dus met fries en straat taal niets te doen.
 :slapen:

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Tsia zo te zien ken je de geschiedenis van de qoran niet helemaal.
> Abu Bakr Omar Othman en Ali waren die mensen die de citaten van Mohamad liet verzamelen , en opschrijven in een boek.
> Dus met fries en straat taal niets te doen.
> *


Ja joh meen je dat nou dat wist ik niet man . sjonge jonge hee.
Het gaat toch over het feit dat de taal van de Koran van Allah is en niet de taal van de Quraisj. Vandaar die vergelijking.
Maar jij dwaalt telkens af van onderwerp. 
Dus hierbij houd ik op met discuseren met jou.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door AbdoelAfuw_ 
> *Ja joh meen je dat nou dat wist ik niet man . sjonge jonge hee.
> Het gaat toch over het feit dat de taal van de Koran van Allah is en niet de taal van de Quraisj. Vandaar die vergelijking.
> Maar jij dwaalt telkens af van onderwerp. 
> Dus hierbij houd ik op met discuseren met jou.*


 Je vergeet echter een feit, jonge man, Mohamad was een arab Quraish!!!!!

----------


## AbdoelAfuw

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Je vergeet echter een feit, jonge man, Mohamad was een arab Quraish!!!!!*


Jah dus. De taal van de Koran is ook niet de taal van Mohamed vzmh.
Ben je blind of kan je niet begrijpend lezen. Ik volg jouw niet echt helemaal met jouw rare vage reactie.
Mohamed vzmh werd onderwezen door Gabriel as, om de verzen te begrijpen. Als het echt de taal van Mohamed vzmh was dan hoefde hij niet onderwezen te worden. 
De Koran nogmaals is geen arab quraisj zoals jij dat noemt. Het is Arabisch op een manier dat te hoffelijk, edel en zacht is om gewoon mensentaal te noemen. Het is de taal van ALLAH.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door AbdoelAfuw_ 
> *Jah dus. De taal van de Koran is ook niet de taal van Mohamed vzmh.
> Ben je blind of kan je niet begrijpend lezen. Ik volg jouw niet echt helemaal met jouw rare vage reactie.
> Mohamed vzmh werd onderwezen door Gabriel as, om de verzen te begrijpen. Als het echt de taal van Mohamed vzmh was dan hoefde hij niet onderwezen te worden. 
> De Koran nogmaals is geen arab quraisj zoals jij dat noemt. Het is Arabisch op een manier dat te hoffelijk, edel en zacht is om gewoon mensentaal te noemen. Het is de taal van ALLAH.*


Vout Abdoel, Gabriel heeft de borst van Mohamad met een mes opengemaakt en er Sam Sam water in gegoten.Prayers (Salat)

Volume 1, Book 8, Number 345:

Narrated Abu Dhar:

Allah's Apostle said, "While I was at Mecca the roof of my house was opened and Gabriel descended, opened my chest, and washed it with Zam-zam water. Then he brought a golden tray full of wisdom and faith and having poured its contents into my chest, he closed it. Then he took my hand and ascended with me to the nearest heaven, when I reached the nearest heaven, Gabriel said to the gatekeeper of the heaven, 'Open (the gate).' The gatekeeper asked, 'Who is it?' Gabriel answered: 'Gabriel.' He asked, 'Is there anyone with you?' Gabriel replied, 'Yes, Muhammad I is with me.' He asked, 'Has he been called?' Gabriel said, 'Yes.' So the gate was opened and we went over the nearest heaven and there we saw a man sitting with some people on his right and some on his left. When he looked towards his right, he laughed and when he looked toward his left he wept. Then he said, 'Welcome! O pious Prophet and pious son.' I asked Gabriel, 'Who is he?' He replied, 'He is Adam and the people on his right and left are the souls of his offspring. Those on his right are the people of Paradise and those on his left are the people of Hell and when he looks towards his right he laughs and when he looks towards his left he weeps.'

Then he ascended with me till he reached the second heaven and he (Gabriel) said to its gatekeeper, 'Open (the gate).' The gatekeeper said to him the same as the gatekeeper of the first heaven had said and he opened the gate. Anas said: "Abu Dhar added that the Prophet met Adam, Idris, Moses, Jesus and Abraham, he (Abu Dhar) did not mention on which heaven they were but he mentioned that he (the Prophet ) met Adarn on the nearest heaven and Abraham on the sixth heaven. Anas said, "When Gabriel along with the Prophet passed by Idris, the latter said, 'Welcome! O pious Prophet and pious brother.' The Prophet asked, 'Who is he?' Gabriel replied, 'He is Idris." The Prophet added, "I passed by Moses and he said, 'Welcome! O pious Prophet and pious brother.' I asked Gabriel, 'Who is he?' Gabriel replied, 'He is Moses.' Then I passed by Jesus and he said, 'Welcome! O pious brother and pious Prophet.' I asked, 'Who is he?' Gabriel replied, 'He is Jesus.

Then I passed by Abraham and he said, 'Welcome! O pious Prophet and pious son.' I asked Gabriel, 'Who is he?' Gabriel replied, 'He is Abraham. The Prophet added, 'Then Gabriel ascended with me to a place where I heard the creaking of the pens." Ibn Hazm and Anas bin Malik said: The Prophet said, "Then Allah enjoined fifty prayers on my followers when I returned with this order of Allah, I passed by Moses who asked me, 'What has Allah enjoined on your followers?' I replied, 'He has enjoined fifty prayers on them.' Moses said, 'Go back to your Lord (and appeal for reduction) for your followers will not be able to bear it.' (So I went back to Allah and requested for reduction) and He reduced it to half. When I passed by Moses again and informed him about it, he said, 'Go back to your Lord as your followers will not be able to bear it.' So I returned to Allah and requested for further reduction and half of it was reduced. I again passed by Moses and he said to me: 'Return to your Lord, for your followers will not be able to bear it. So I returned to Allah and He said, 'These are five prayers and they are all (equal to) fifty (in reward) for My Word does not change.' I returned to Moses and he told me to go back once again. I replied, 'Now I feel shy of asking my Lord again.' Then Gabriel took me till we '' reached Sidrat-il-Muntaha (Lote tree of; the utmost boundry) which was shrouded in colors, indescribable. Then I was admitted into Paradise where I found small (tents or) walls (made) of pearls and its earth was of musk." 
Ik plak hier maar gelijk de hele soenna,
lijkt me ook leuk dat anderen er van genieten.  :jumping:

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Femke_ 
> *Ik wil graag (stukken uit) de koran lezen. Kan iemand mij vertellen wat een goede/mooie Nederlandse vertaling is? Zijn daar nog grote verschillen tussen?
> 
> En wat vinden jullie de mooiste teksten/delen uit de Koran?? (nu nog even geen tijd om m helemaal te lezen, dus wil graag daarmee beginnen)
> 
> Dankje! 
> 
> Femke*


De Engelse vertalingen zijn heel mooi vind ik: Pickthal ofzo?

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door amadeus_ 
> *dit verhaal heb ik ook reeds verschillende malen gehoord. Toch raar dat er dan toch nog vrouwen overbleven nietwaar!
> 
> Bovendien, als ik [email protected] zijn tekst over polygamie lees:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan vraag ik me toch af met WELKE vrouwen ze polygamie wilden beoefenen, vermits die toch allemaal levend begraven werden?
> 
> Het is volgens mij ofwel het een ofwel het ander!*



Ja vreemd he...Ik begrijp er niets meer van. En hoe doen ze dat in Indi...Sjeeminee toch...Zoveel meisjes die daar bij hun geboorte gedood worden en nog vrouwen die op straat lopen  :Confused:  Waar halen ze die toch vandaan?  :roker:

----------

